# Hi Everyone



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Just thought i'd say Hi. Im 25, mother of two and I have type 2 diabetes. Sometimes my levels go really high and im not sure what they mean or what Ive done, but hey im learning!  Hope Everyones well.

Jen


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jen and a warm welcome to the forum im steff 28 type 2 with one son, diabetes can be a pain in the backside, we sometimes all get the case of the diabetic fairy she likes to keep us on our toes lol.Are you on any medication?


----------



## margie (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jen and welcome to the forums. 

You didn't say how long you have been diagnosed. This link is for people newly diagnosed for you - so if that is you it may help.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Ask whatever you need to - nothing is considered stupid.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jen, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? We have lots of lovely people here with all sorts of different experiences who will be more than happy to help you out with any questions or concerns you may have  You might beneft from getting hold of a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - highly recommended by many of our members - even if you are not in your frst year. It may help you to understand what it all means, what to expect, and how to manage it well.


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone, And thanks for the warm welcome. I was diagnosed in November last year and have been on medication Ever since. I was on metformin Im not sure of the spelling sorry, but they recently changed my medication to the slow release  set of medication hopeing it would balance things out. My kidneys have been badly damamged already and Im on high blood pressure medication too. On the whole Im doing ok. I was told by my doctor to purchase a blood glucose monitor and I think since then Ive got a little obsessed with my levels and keeping an eye on them. Im a busy mum of two and right now job hunting as well as looking after my parents home and my children. I exercise twice daily for a couple of hours at a time and Ive completely changed my diet. But still nothing seems to work. I just took my glucose level and it was 18.9 which is the second highest mines ever been.


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jen and welcome to the forums 

Are you cutting starchy food out of your diet and processed grains?  Some healthy foods are decidedly unhealthy for diabetics.

The following link has some good advice for how to reduce your blood glucose levels in a controlled way: http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php


----------



## teapot8910 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jen  xx


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

thank you Teapot and markt 

Ive cut out all bread as the gluten in it was making my stomach swell. The only thing I havent really stopped eating is rice and pasta but I dont eat them much. I started slimming world two months ago, but it seems since Ive started there Ive felt a lot worse. Not sure that makes any sence lol


----------



## Klocky (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jen and welcome x 

Dont fret, this D is a steep learning curve and with the right help I'm sure there'll be other medication to help you if the metformin doesnt assist.  Hope you've switched to wholewheat pasta and brown rice.  If you have weight to lose you'll find help and support with the weight loss group.


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Hi, thanks klocky. Yup I have. At slimming world its a sin counter. And to be honest, I dont really need to lose a lot of weight. It was mostly for myself that I wanted to do it. After the first few weeks Id lost a stone in weight, but felt a lot worse for it. I dont have sugar, just sweetener, I try not to eat banana's and a few other sugary fruits. Everything's been switched.


----------



## Klocky (May 12, 2011)

jenround said:


> Hi, thanks klocky. Yup I have. At slimming world its a sin counter. And to be honest, I dont really need to lose a lot of weight. It was mostly for myself that I wanted to do it. After the first few weeks Id lost a stone in weight, but felt a lot worse for it. I dont have sugar, just sweetener, I try not to eat banana's and a few other sugary fruits. Everything's been switched.



You'll get there hun and I'm sure you'll start to feel better soon and this forum is a godsend - dunno what I would have done without it


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Klocky said:


> You'll get there hun and I'm sure you'll start to feel better soon and this forum is a godsend - dunno what I would have done without it



Thank you ^___^ Im finding it a big help already


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jen, is your doctor aware that you are getting levels that high? How often does he review your situation and medication? A lot of people find that metformin works for a while for them, but then need to add in other medication - there are lots of different types around that help in different ways, according to the individual's requirements. Diabetes is a very 'individual' disease, so you need to find what works for you. Do you keep a diary of your food and readings? This is an excellent way of working out where adjustments might need to be made - you should record all your levels that you take readings for, plus the timing (fasting, before meal, one or two hours after meal etc.), and the amount of carbohydrate eaten, plus a description of the meal. This may sound like a lot of work, and you are clearly a very busy person, but it will become like second nature after a while and will really help you to spot patterns.

There is a lot of good reading in our Useful links thread, so do have a browse! 

You should also ask your GP about a diabetes education course, such as Xpert:

http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/our_work_areas/education/diabetes_xpert_programme/


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2011)

I'm wondering, how sure are they are that you are a Type 2?

Metformin reduces insulin resistance (amongst other things) but it does have an effect, especially when combined with exercise.  I wouldn't expect you BG to go up if you had reduced the amount of sugar and carbohydrates in your meal.

If your insulin output was reducing, then that would be a different matter.


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jen, is your doctor aware that you are getting levels that high? How often does he review your situation and medication? A lot of people find that metformin works for a while for them, but then need to add in other medication - there are lots of different types around that help in different ways, according to the individual's requirements. Diabetes is a very 'individual' disease, so you need to find what works for you. Do you keep a diary of your food and readings? This is an excellent way of working out where adjustments might need to be made - you should record all your levels that you take readings for, plus the timing (fasting, before meal, one or two hours after meal etc.), and the amount of carbohydrate eaten, plus a description of the meal. This may sound like a lot of work, and you are clearly a very busy person, but it will become like second nature after a while and will really help you to spot patterns.
> 
> There is a lot of good reading in our Useful links thread, so do have a browse!
> 
> ...



Hi, to be honest, as I go to slimming world I have to write down everything I eat, so thats not a problem to note down. And I find when im feeling bad I take a reading, lately its been giddyness and (excuse my manners) constantly going to the toilet and thirst. Ive been taking them when I wake, just before lunch, same before dinner and once more bed. He looked at my results and found I peaked mostly from 11am -8-9pm mostly and finally coming down a little more towards bedtime. i really hope this doesn't sound silly, but it makes me worried about eating at all. My family have to prompt me to eat now because I worry that much. But they really support me and help me when I need to. Daily txt messages and phone calls kinda get embarrassing but i know they mean well. I was told when I was first diagnosed that I was insulin resistant, but thats as much explanation as I got. My doctor and diabetic nurse are usually very full so I try not to bother them so much. I just assumed that my diabetes wasn't that bad if they didn't want to see me often as other patience. Im booked in for an education day, Its on in the middle of june. It was the only one near to me. I just dont really understand whats going on. Ive visited many web sites about information. The one doctor who did actually sit and talk to me about type 2 diabetes left last month. He made time to explain things to me in the 10 min slot he had.


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'm wondering, how sure are they are that you are a Type 2?
> 
> Metformin reduces insulin resistance (amongst other things) but it does have an effect, especially when combined with exercise.  I wouldn't expect you BG to go up if you had reduced the amount of sugar and carbohydrates in your meal.
> 
> If your insulin output was reducing, then that would be a different matter.



Im not sure either to be honest. Im feeling so tired lately. I dont want to keep bothering the doctors in case they dont think i need to be there. Its kinda silly i know. Ive substituted so many food items, even to gluten free items and diabetic grocery items. Still it doesnt really seem to work. Thank you for your input


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

Jen, one of the things you must confront is your reluctance to 'bother' your doctor. There are a few excellent doctors who will keep tabs on you, but a lot will not give you a second thought unless you bring things to their attention. I was like you before diagnosis (and many other people here have said the same) - not wanting to bother the doctor with my 'trivial' problems. But I began to realise that if you don't feel right, however minor it may seem to you, then you should see your doctor for an explanation. I went through months of almost constant nausea that was really affecting my quality of life, and kept plugging away at the doctors until they found ways to reduce and eventually stop it. Make a promise to yourself that you will write down a list of what is troubling you and make an appointment. You don;t have to feel that way, and the doctor is paid to help you feel happy and healthy, not guilty and worried


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2011)

jenround said:


> Im not sure either to be honest. Im feeling so tired lately. I dont want to keep bothering the doctors in case they dont think i need to be there. Its kinda silly i know. Ive substituted so many food items, even to gluten free items and diabetic grocery items. Still it doesnt really seem to work. Thank you for your input


To be honest, I would not be too concerned about bothering your GP, it's your health that you have to take care of not theirs and they are not the ones who have diabetes.  If I was getting readings heading towards 18 I would personally be a tad alarmed.  What sort of readings do you get, are they all in the 10+ range?

It's all a bit worrying if you can't get your blood sugars down towards the target and a bit stressful (which doesn't help).  But it sounds like you have altered your diet and are doing a good amount of exercise.  You have done everything you can, it's the Doctors turn to help.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jen. Just fire away with any worry and concerns you have got its a great place to come for help and support


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Thank you Northerner, My parents also said the same. I will defiantly write all my concerns down and book myself in for my doctor asap. Its nice to hear that its not just me thats felt like this 

MarkT, Thank you too for your input. I am lately becoming quite alarmed as the horrid figure of 18 + is cropping up every few days sometimes every day. On a normal day When i wake up my readings are 8.7-10 and before lunch they are around 11, Before dinner that are usually between 13-18 and at around bedtime they are usually around 9.8. Im not sure what a normal level should be so im not sure what im aiming for either. I dont eat fast food, sugary things, cakes, bread, no fizzy drinks or sweetened juices. I cut down on my tea intake and no sugar just sweetener in my tea. Me and my friends walk every evening and im busy through the day. Not sure what else I can do. Thank you also for your advice. im defiantly gonna speak to my doctor asap

Sheilagh, Hiya And thank you. Already Ive received a lot of very good advice and support. Thank you all. Now if I could magically get rid of this tiredness, constant bathroom trips, high levels & thirst i'd be a very happy bunny!


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2011)

jenround said:


> ...Im not sure what a normal level should be so im not sure what im aiming for either...


The guidelines given to me by my PCT are:

Fasting: 4 - 7 mmol/L
Before Meals: 4 - 9 mmol/L
After Meals (2hrs): < 11 mmol/L
Bedtime: 5 - 8 mmol/L

They also have a target HbA1c of < 7.5% (<58 mmol/mol)

Some PCT's use slightly differing targets and you will find some of the internet advice will usually be lower.  But hopefully that gives you some idea.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

jenround said:


> ... Now if I could magically get rid of this tiredness, constant bathroom trips, high levels & thirst i'd be a very happy bunny!



Jen, I reckon if you can get your levels down (between 4-7 fasting and pre-meal and no more than 8.5 2 hours post-meal is the ideal, but getting anywhere close to this would do for now), then you would find the other problems are solved too as they are all related to the high levels. Your body is trying to flush the excess glucose out of your body, taking liquid with it and making you dehydrated and thirsty. The high levels will also affect your mood, and you will feel tired because you are not getting the energy out of your blood (the glucose) and into your cells where it is needed.

Let us know how you go on, I hope it goes well


----------



## jenround (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the levels markT And thank you northerner. Im writing this all down. my poor poor doctor, he's got a shock when he'll see me next! lol Thank you all for your kind words, support and advice. Im off to bed,so tired >_< night all x


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

Sleep well!


----------



## Delucia (May 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Jen


----------



## jenround (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Northener, I slept pretty well. Didnt wanna get up though! lol

Hi Delucia and thank you ^_^


----------

